# Burning pressure treated wood



## MHW (Apr 14, 2017)

Is there any danger in burning PTW considering the wood is rotted? In other words, does the toxicity dissipate over time?


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

It's very dangerous, please avoid using PTW as firewood.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

There is a ton of information from government and other sources discussing why we should never burn treated, painted or other finished wood.

When you think about it, the arsenic in old treated lumber would all have to wick out for it to be safe. The chances of that happening isn't high. Too, many of the wood and paint treatments are cumulative (our bodies do not flush them, without help).


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

As said, it's not recommended by the EPA. the chemicals do not breakdown over time, best to send it to the landfill.


----------



## MHW (Apr 14, 2017)

Based upon all my research, I believe pressure treated wood should be illegal.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

The most common treatment is CCA. The A is for arsenic that is a metal that is unchanged by a low temp (wood) fire and is not excreted back out once absorbed by the body. Once you reach the lifetime fatal dose, you're done. One lung full probably won't kill you but over time . . .

M


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Heavy metal toxicity never goes away. Under no circumstances should anyone ever burn PT wood.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I burn it, but only when the wind is right. I can't be sure when the industry went away from treating wood with arsenic containing chemicals, but I'll guess it was maybe 20 years ago,,but at least 15 years ago. My employer was one of the companies that made the treating chemicals, and I ran Purchasing for the Americas, so my department sourced the required materials. Going on memory, the change was to Quaternary compounds. Safer stuff, I was told.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> I burn it, but only when the wind is right.


I guess it's ok to let the wind carry the toxic smoke towards someone elses property. I hope you really haven't done that.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

MrRon, when the wind is from the south or SW, which it usually is, there isn't a human for probably 6 miles. And, I don't have any old PT wood with arsenic anyway, so calm down. Starting in early 2004, PT wood didn't have CCA compounds in it, though it's use was not formally legislated against.

Maybe I shouldn't eat the squirrels from north of my house.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

> Based upon all my research, I believe pressure treated wood should be illegal.
> 
> - MHW


be careful handling them. the splinters from PTW was very painful…and swelled badly


----------



## MHW (Apr 14, 2017)

I get it. No burning for me.


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

A former neighbour burnt it in his fireplace and both kids ended up in the hospital. NO BURNING PLEASE! (sorry to shout but someone always insists it's not that bad).


----------

